# Google Called This A "blue Tiger Piranha."



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

Then it called it a serrasalmus gouldingi. It looks like a pygo. What is it...?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Pristobrycon maculipinnis.


----------



## DeadFriends (May 14, 2011)

You're a hero, sir.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

hastatus said:


> Pristobrycon maculipinnis.


Are these its breeding colours or what enviromental factors would contribute to it displaying these colours as opposed to its other more typical colours?


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

WOW.. Im probably with everyone on this site when I say, Where the heck can I get one!!!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Breeding colors. From the anal fin appears to be a male.


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeap, that's an adult Pristobrycon maculipinnis... I'm sure Ivan Mikolji (from Aquatic-Experts) will change the ID sooner than later...


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Do Want


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Nice P!!!


----------

